# Issue with bacopa australis



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

The bacopa australis in my tank used to be extremely fast growing, thick, and healthy, but in the past couple of months it's basically done a complete 180. It's now very slow growing and the leaves it's producing are tiny, almost non-existant. Nothing in the tank has changed, and all of my other plants are thriving and doing great. 

Any thoughts?


----------

